# DIY breeder net



## arrow564

i am breeding guppys and i need a breeder net to keep the fry in untill they are big enuf to be safe. 
how can i make one


----------



## fish_doc

You can make one using craft mesh and sew it into a open top box with fishing line.

http://www.sewwhat.net/millie/sep/NeedlepointPlasticCanvasDeNitto.jpg


----------



## TheOldSalt

I saw some material in the fabric section of WalMart yesterday just perfect for the job. It might be the same stuff fishdoc mentioned, but I think it's intended to be used as the weird, stiff, frilly accents on prom dresses. Whatever the purpose, it's fabulous!
The frame of the net can be made from any number of things, like drinking straws or pickup sticks or oodles of other things. The net doesn't have to be a squarish box, either.


----------



## Lexus

Or buy one from walmart for $5.


----------



## euRasian32

Or bigals for .59 cent.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, that kinda wrecks the whole DIY theme


----------



## shev

.59 cents? thats half a penny.


----------



## Celeste

the frilly stuff on prom dresses is called "tulle" pronounced "tool"


----------



## fish_doc

The stuff I mentioned is a hard plastic. People usually us it to make coasters, tissue boxes, bookmarks and stuff with yarn stiched into it.


----------



## Niki2105

The stuff fish doc is talking about is called Plastic Canvas.


----------



## Lydia

shev said:


> .59 cents? thats half a penny.



lol shev nice one


----------

